# Pola Buildings



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

It is just my luck. When I finally get to the point of putting up some buildings, I find out that the ones I need seem to be not available. 

I am asking for help. Can anyone give me a lead on a place where I can find the following Pola Buildings: 

1. 936 Sawmill 
2. 1818 Sand Depot 
3. 938 Large Coal tower 
4. 1817 Signal Tower. 

If you have any leads to where I can find these buildings, I would appreciate it. 

Otherwise, can someone give me any ideas on where I can find alternatives for these buildings? I know there are some really high priced sources, but they are probably out of my price range. 

My price range is about 200 for the coaling tower, 150 or less for the other structures. 

These were going to be the finishing touch on my railroad before all my relatives and guests begin to come in August. So if you can help, I would be greatful. 

John


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
If you aren't opposed to eBay, create a search for "Pola", with daily email alerts (for when they get listed). 
It may take some time, but ya never know what shows up...


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I found the sawmill at Nicholas Smith Trains. 

I found the coal tower at Mesa models, Inc. 

I think I have found the other two as well. 

Everything is coming up roses! 

John


----------



## Bob Kelley (Jan 4, 2008)

There are award winning, economical, wood (like the prototypes) structures available at www.gardentexture.com including ore tipples, lumber mill and related structures, engine houses, switchman towers, sand and water facilities urban structures and dozens of others; or ask the many mls members who have been customers since the company started 17 years ago.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Those Gardentexture buildings are beautiful. But I've been reluctant to spend the hundreds of dollars for one of the big kits knowing you have to keep up the maintenance on wood structures. My home is done with cedar siding, but I haven't had time in the last year to power wash and stain it. If you don't do it every several years the wood doesn't look so nice after a while. 

Three year ago I put up a 60' plastic railroad for my then two year old. Then I bought a bunch of those decorative birdhouse buildings. Without any additional weatherproofing, many of them didn't last the summer. A handful have held together structurally, so I put them in a corner under the bushes and call it the "shantytown"  

I have three kits still in boxes from the Town Line series. I think they must have came out back in the 80's. These are all made of wood, so I will plan to build them in the next few months to see how it works out. 

Paul


----------

